# indian ice conditions?



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

was up last friday, and ice had just a minor amount of water/slush on it, just curious if it has gotten much worse since then. Would like to get back up and fish a time or 2 more, but would rather not make the drive if ice is sketchy, or ya need waders to fish it.
Interested in moundwood, long island and northfork primarily. What have the temps been up that way, have yall dropped below freezing at night?

HB:G


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

ice is fine, dad fished yesterday along with probably 80 other people in the northfork area, most of the slush has been re-freezing at night so the ice really hasn't been harmed any, other than the fact that instead of 6" of solid clear ice there's 4" of solid and 2" of grey re-freeze.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

one more time, just curious as how your weather has been up there?
We have got ice ending rain down here, probably an inch or more from this morning, and temps near 40, with no real change in site.

Hoping to get back up at least once more, hoping for saturday.

HB:G


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Good luck ...just left northfork, raining and howling wind.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Is saturday gunna be a stretch boys?? Please tell me we can make it to northfork or at least somewhere up there, its going to my first time at indian!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol I said ice fishin not swimmin!!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

i haven't been out for a few days, but i'm guessing northfork isn't going to be any good, extremely risky at best


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Long Island has 6in.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reports guys. Hope to give something a try!


----------



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

Did anyone get out Saturday or Sunday? How thick was the ice? I expect the cold weather will be making ice all this week.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I stopped at Long Island Saturday to check conditions and saw maybe as many as 30 people on the ice on the east side. A fisherman getting ready to leave told me the ice was 7" thick. We went back Sunday, and NO ONE was there. There was open water at the edge, and the ice that was there didn't look good. There was significant open water at Moundwood and Old Field Beach, and water was running over the spillway. It looks like we're done ice fishing for now. I hope the cold weather gives us a second chance!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

how much was coming over the spillway?


----------



## blink17925 (Jan 6, 2009)

i was out on portage thursday...... the ice was thick enough for me (6 inches), but with all the rain..... i think hunting will be the option for this weekend.:!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

fishintechnician said:


> how much was coming over the spillway?


I guess I would describe it as a thin layer of water along the entire length of the spillway. I believe there was still ice almost right up to the spillway. It was the only time I've ever fished there, so I can't really provide any meaningful information regarding water level below the spillway or anything like that.


----------



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

I called Gene's baitshop this morning and he thinks there is safe ice. Anyone actually been out to check it?


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

good question, very interested to hear as well.

HB:G


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Can any one confirm there is safe ice at indain anywhere ? i onley got one day off this week and would love to spend monday on the ice any info would be awsome thanks ogf
Freddie


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The ice was good at LI this morning, most ice was 5+ and very clear. Water was really cloudy and the fishing was super slow for panfish. I know some people were getting on the ice at blackhawk and Dunns and most if not all of the lake should be good by tomorrow, but make sure to check for yourself.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I traveled both sides of long island,dunn's pond and saw guys walk across northfork sunday,
i drilled through 4-8" of ice, fishing was painfully slow.good luck.


----------



## fishmaniac (Apr 9, 2004)

safe ice?.....wanted to go sun or monday ice fishin saugeyes moundwood or dream bridge....


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Fished my pond Thur. & Fri. 7" of clear ice. Loaded grandsons up today(Sat.) to go and found open water and slush around banks???WTF guess someone knew what they were talking about when they said "no safe ice"! I am in Lima about 20 to 30 miles from IL


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

If you had 7 inches of clear ice, the ice didn't go anywhere. What happened was all the weight from the snow pushed down on the water...the water then tries to find somewhere to go and "sneaks" out around the edjes and causes the slush around the sides...that probably refroze last night and you should be able to poke around and check it out again by today. I'm not telling you it's safe, just saying that is the explanation for the slush and water at the sides. Hope this helps.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I saw snowmobiles out on the lake yesterday. but walking out there were places where the sleds went through the crust down into 8 inches of water till the ice. The ice was bout 8 inches thick where I fished. one guy around said he was there all day no fish at all. Where I wanted to drill was like 10 yards from him, I asked he said go ahead. My buddy and I fished from 5 pm to dark landed 5 saugeye, the other guy still had nothing. He was POed. Swedish Pimples and Rapala gold/orange was the color yesterday.


----------



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

Weekender,

North Fork? Where you in the hole, or up on the point?

IMBOW


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was there tonight 6-8 inches hard ice. Orange and gold Vibe was the ticket right at dark.


----------

